# TV Show - The Following



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a friend that works at NBC and he gets to preview pilots for upcoming new shows. Last summer, he previewed the pilot for "The Following" and said it was one of the best pilots he's seen in years. He's very picky, so that's saying a lot.

Basically, it's about a serial killer who has a "cult" outside of jail who are continuing his "work". The characters are already very complex and well developed and the pilot did a great job setting up the story. If you missed the pilot, you should definitely try to check out on demand or online.

The show just aired on Monday night and WOW was it good! Did anyone else catch it? I'm really excited for 14 straight weeks of this show!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I just set it to DVR. I'll let you know how I like it after I check it out.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i also recorded it and watched it last night. the premise is very interesting. and i like Bacon (the actor too). but i felt like the characters aren't new to me. the flawed hero plagued by the past, revisited by demons, and given a shot at redemption... that crap is old. sidekicks that are young, smart, tech savvy, and ethnically diverse. 
but i'm gonna stick with it at least for a few weeks to see how it develops. the killer might end up being my favorite character. something to keep me occupied till Sons of Anarchy is back!


----------

